# What do you read?



## choseck (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm curious - I'm always looking for new things to read when it comes to health, nutrition and fitness.  Currently, as far as magazines go, I read Fitness, Shape, Women's Health, Health and Oxygen.  Is there anything that anyone recommends that I'm not reading?  Or any books?  With books mainly about nutrition.  

Also websites are good too!  I currently spend a lot of time on hungrygirl.com and ivillage.com  (I highly recommend both!)


----------



## Femme (Mar 22, 2007)

I've read a couple of reviews on a book called French Women don't get fat, and French Women for all seasons.  They were all pretty good reviews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It talks about the difference between how American women eat and how its different in Europe, and then it gives recipes and things


----------



## choseck (Mar 22, 2007)

I've given both of those a quick glance when I've been at Borders, but I think I'm going to have to give them a closer look!  It really is interesting how people from other countries eat compared to the United States.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 22, 2007)

I read Prevention magazine.  It offers a wide variety of health and fitness tips, along with dietary suggestions and new breakthroughs in important health issues such as obesity, cancer, etc. and what you can do to prevent them.  I also like how they emphasize vitamins and minerals and their importance to our diet and overall health.  Check it out...you may like it!


----------



## Tyester (Mar 23, 2007)

I read alot... However the magazines I read aren't too beneficial to an average person. They like to exaggerate truth and glam up some things. Included are : FLEX, Muscular Development(awesome), Fitness RX for Men, and Muscle & Fitness.

For most of my legit info, I actually read forums as well as articles posted by both:

http://www.bodybuildingdungeon.com/f...-bodybuilding/
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/bbinfo.htm

BTW the guy who leads the natural discussion(recent pro) had a pre-contest routine that led me to attain my avatar.


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 26, 2007)

I read my textbooks...hehe...


----------

